# Duffy's little Brother *pics added of both of them*



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, I know I might be a little crazy....but yesterday I drove 2 hours away and brought home a little brother for Duffy!  A 4 month old Yorkie puppy. He is just adorable, and Duffy is having a blast with him, they are so cute playing together! He's quite tiny even at 4 months and weighs 2.6 pounds. He sure can hold his own against big 12 pound Duffy though!

Introducing...."Dooley!"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

hehehehe!! Dooley has a bow!

He is adorable - congrats on the new addition


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

 I know, we just had to get ONE picture with a cute little bow in his hair!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

He looks like our Pepper! SO Cute! I love Yorkies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Congratulations Bethany. He is adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

awwwwww...how cute ...I want one...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Awww what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Thanks everybody! He sure is a sweetheart.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Awwwww! He is sooo cute! Feel free to post more pictures of awesomely adorable little "Dooley'!!!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

I'd love to see a pix of Duffy & Dooley together!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Awww!  He is soooo cute!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Oh my what a cutie


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Duffy's little Brother*

Thanks ya'll! A little bit difficult to get two dogs to sit still together for a picture...but we managed it! So here are the two brothers!  Duffy was a little bit put out about having to wear that sweater....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They look like stuffed toys, they are so adorable.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Cute, cute cute! All dressed up!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

If that 2nd picture isn't perfect to use on a Christmas card, I don't know what is! :snowlaugh: :snowlaugh:


----------

